# BBQ sop



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have never used one or have a recipe for a good bbq sop or mop whatever you want to call it. So if anyone wants to share a bbq sop/mop recipe I'm willing to try it out. 

Also will the sop/mop lessen the smoke flavor or smoke ring on a brisket?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Never use them, but my dad always did.

2 cups oil, 1/2 cup vinegar, plenty of worchestershire, tabasco, squeeze a few limes, add a bottle of lone star beer and sop away.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, my dad used pretty much the same thing. Couple sticks of butter, lemon juice and lemons, worchestershire sauce, beer and green onions.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I always use a sop...
some call it mopping sauce...
anyway the 2 key ingredients are fat and acid
the fat is either oil, lard or shortning...
the acid is always vinegar...
you can add stuff like lemons, onions, beer etc, but fat and acid are the base.
wether it's ribs or brisket, I sop and then turn


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I sometimes use it....depending on what I am in the mood for. Stick of real butter, couple of lemons squeezed in, and then slices of rind off the front of each half....and an onion. Maybe a little water or beer.....I usually drink the beer!! LOL. Simmer on stove until onions and lemon peels are soft. 

It will give smoked/grilled chicken and ribs a distinctive flavor of lemon and onions and smoke....I like it just like that, sweetie wants BBQ sauce added later.

Later
R3F


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I use most of the time when cueing using direct or in-direct heat. Vinegar, water onion, lemon, Worcestershire sauce oil, butter, mustard, salt, pepper, and garlic. Left out a couple of key ingredients (family secret). I use the same for chicken, ribs and brisket. When I'm smoking I do not use.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

K Man said:


> I use most of the time when cueing using direct or in-direct heat. Vinegar, water onion, lemon, Worcestershire sauce oil, butter, mustard, salt, pepper, and garlic. Left out a couple of key ingredients (family secret). I use the same for chicken, ribs and brisket. When I'm smoking I do not use.


Pretty much use this same recipe for mine, just add some beer with it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

_John Northingtonâ€™s Mop
From Robb Walshâ€™s Legends of Texas Barbecue Cookbook

1 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 cup ranch dressing
3 small onions, sliced
one 10-ounce bottle Lone Star Beer
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 lemons, cut in half

Combine all ingredients in a large pot, squeezing the lemons as you add them. Simmer for 30 minutes, or until the onions are soft. Keep the mop sauce in a pot on top of the smoker so it stays hot. Makes about 6 cups._


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fat and acid...
everything else is just personal preference....
used to help on church picnics where 1500lbs of clods were cooked on long brick pits usually all night....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

For pork I use apple cider vinegar, vegetable oil, brown sugar, onion, jalapeÃ±os, red pepper flakes, salt, and black pepper.

Leaves a nice crust and a little kick.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I have never used one or have a recipe for a good bbq sop or mop whatever you want to call it. So if anyone wants to share a bbq sop/mop recipe I'm willing to try it out.
> 
> Also will the sop/mop lessen the smoke flavor or smoke ring on a brisket?


NO! the nitrate/nitride will still be in effect...
BUT it will impart a tangy flavor (vinegar) and moistness(fat...)
when they want more beer, yer amt of vinegar is just right....
who don't like a batch of tangy ribs (you balance the sweet and sour) or moist succulent brisket (my beef, brisket or clod, is customized to each cook...
THEN they can put on BBQ sauce of whatever ketchup/brown sugar and whatever people in Memphis and St Louis think need to be slopped on during the cook...hwell:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Speaking of Memphis, here is a really good mop sauce recipe from Malcom Reed:

8oz Apple Juice
4oz Red Wine Vinegar
4oz Vegetable Oil
2 Tablespoons of Dry Rub

I have used it and it is good. Follows the same principles outlined in previous posts.

no gloopy sauce in this recipe:

http://howtobbqright.com/blog/?p=2185


----------



## ntrubee (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the origins for this method. My father used this method all his life. He cooked on barrel pits brick pits that were direct/indirect pits He grew up in central Texas but sold grocery products to lots of bbq joints in Dallas in the 60's and I'm sure he picked up ideas from those guys. I've done all meats with and without and like both. One 'mop' that I have come to really like lately is Alabama BBQ sauce on either direct or smoked chicken.


----------

